# E5-2690 v2 on LGA2011 x79 platform; mem clocks @ 1866MHz



## Law-II (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi 

Just testing an Xeon E5-2690 v2 on LGA2011 x79 platform; mem clocks @ 1866MHz.

*Using the following Mem Modules *
[RipjawsZ] F3-17000CL9Q-16GBZH
DDR3-2133 (PC3-17000)
16GB (4GBx4)
CL9-11-10-28
1.65 Volt
*@*
DDR3-1866MHz
CL8-10-9-27
1.59 Volt's

*Question*
Any way to force higher clock's 2133MHz or higher?
and or 
am I stuck with lowering clock and volts and pushing for tighter timings!

atb

Law-II


----------



## agent_x007 (Jan 6, 2018)

Try increasing VCCSA and/or CPU VTT.


----------



## Law-II (Jan 6, 2018)

Thank agent_x007 will give this a go later this week; snowed under with a small water cooling project at this time.

saying that; got some more RAM 2400MHz 16GB for a good price.

so at this time I am running the following;
*Using the following Mem Modules *
 [RipjawsZ] F3-17000CL9Q-16GBZH​ DDR3-2133 (PC3-17000)​ 16GB (4GBx4)​ CL9-11-10-28​ 1.65 Volt
@11-12-12-32-232 T2 again 1866MHz​
[TridentX ] F3- 2400C10Q-16GTX
DDR3-2400 (PC3-19200)
16GB (4GBx4)​CL10-12-12-31
1.65 Volt
@11-12-12-32-232 T2 again 1866MHz​
Once I have swapped the TridentX over to the primary DIMM Slots I will  check these methods VCCSA and/or CPU VTT.​
Note: I think the Xeon likes the Trident timings at Auto; every thing is working as it should​; will update the thread as and when done.

atb​
Law-II​


----------



## Law-II (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi *here's the update*



Law-II said:


> Once I have swapped the TridentX over to the primary DIMM Slots I will check these methods VCCSA and/or CPU VTT.



Tried every combination and setting I could to no avail; settled with the following:

*Using the following Mem Modules *
​ [RipjawsZ] F3-17000CL9Q-16GBZH
 DDR3-2133 (PC3-17000)
 16GB (4GBx4)
 CL9-11-10-28
 1.65 Volt
*@*10-11-10-30 T2 1866MHz / 1.52 Volt

​[TridentX ] F3- 2400C10Q-16GTX
DDR3-2400 (PC3-19200)
16GB (4GBx4)
CL10-12-12-31​ 1.65 Volt
*@*10-11-10-30 T2 1866MHz / 1.52 Volt​
atb​
Law-II​


----------



## Peter Lindgren (Jan 10, 2018)

I can´t go past 1866Mhz with my 2680v2 either. The systems hangs or I get a BSOD. Give it some OC and beat my 1555 Cinebench score 

3.7Ghz should be possible when loading all 10 cores on that beast CPU.


----------



## Law-II (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi
Thanks for the confirmation I think I was seeking, that the Xeon's are memory controller locked or appear to be.



Peter Lindgren said:


> Give it some OC and beat my 1555 Cinebench score


I will give this some serious thought, just waiting on a Phobya G-Changer 360 V.2 to be delivered at some point today. Once that arrives I will start the upgrade to my H2o. 

atb

Law-II


----------



## Peter Lindgren (Jan 10, 2018)

The Xeon V2s doesn´t get hot. My 2680v2 never passes 50c with BCLK @113Mhz. Thats with a Kraken X61


----------



## revin (Jan 10, 2018)

May be 2 things that are an issue, 
1. It might be that for that board and CPU just wont do it as observed,
2. You may need to use an older BIOS. I have ran into this issue with a move from my Z68 to Z77. Only swapped the motherboard but it will Not let me change the "Default" 1600 speed of the ole Samsung ram at all. Can do the same of running tighter timing's, but that is all. 
 The BIOS is the latest that Intel had released and it more likely has to do with being "coded" that the SPD Max speed is all it will allow.  Since Many user's was getting higher overclocks with the very same setup the newest BIOS is locking it.
But come to find out, I have to move a jumper just to install a BIOS and just been too busy to keep trying.


----------



## Law-II (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi



Peter Lindgren said:


> I can´t go past 1866Mhz with my 2680v2 either. The systems hangs or I get a BSOD. Give it some OC and beat my 1555 Cinebench score
> 
> 3.7Ghz should be possible when loading all 10 cores on that beast CPU.




this
 BCLK @106Mhz; taking it steady at the moment while still testing the system

*Edit: *MEM Timings* @9-**10-9**-**28* *T2** 1866MHz / 1.65 Volt*

atb

Law-II

Hi

Thanks for the info:




revin said:


> 2. You may need to use an older BIOS.


Not an option; unfortunately, the mobo I use is on it's last supported bios for Sandy-Bridge and fist and last bios for Ivy Bridge architecture. good call though.

atb

Law-II


----------



## Peter Lindgren (Jan 11, 2018)

Nice! You have Ryzen 1700x performance now. Go for Ryzen 1800x! 

I started to get BSODs (WHEA) when i passed 107MHz BCLK. I had to set the voltage to 1.150v. You might need a little bit more.


----------



## revin (Jan 11, 2018)

Confirmed 1866 MAX ! Thought you had already went thru the Ark Papers
*Memory Specifications*

Max Memory Size (dependent on memory type)                                                                                       768 GB                                         
Memory Types                                                                                                                              DDR3 800/1066/1333/1600/*1866* 
Max # of Memory Channels                                                                                                                              4                                         
Max Memory Bandwidth                                                                                                                              59.7 GB/s                                         
Physical Address Extensions                                                                                                                              46-bit                                         
ECC Memory Supported   ‡                                                                                                                                      Yes 
So even tho the bclk is at 106 it wont bump the Ram, total Locked,  bummer


----------



## Law-II (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi
Are the Intel Ark; home from home that and cpu-world



revin said:


> So even tho the bclk is at 106 it wont bump the Ram


I can confirm that while using BCLK that the RAM rises, so no issues there.

What I'm unable to do is get the ram to go higher than 1866MHz without adjusting bclk [which is a minor issue] even though the x79 motherboard supports much higher speeds.

I think It's just a case that I got used to using a 4820k [Ivy-Bridge architecture] on paper is 1866MHz max; however with XMP profiles was able to use much higher RAM speeds.

atb

Law-II


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 12, 2018)

I have the RipjawsZ set and on the 3820 it topped out at DDR3-2450 and it was unclear if it was the IMC or DRAM that was preventing it from clocking higher. I have that same set running at stock with the 3930k as well. Basically, the G.Skill set should be able to handle what you're asking for and then some however, I'm not sure if the Xeon will take it.


----------



## Law-II (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi



Aquinus said:


> I'm not sure if the Xeon will take it.


Indeed I have tried everything I can think of and more to get the Xeon to push for higher MEM clocks at default bclk @100; It may have something to do with supporting multiple cpu's [these come in pairs]; I could see why it would be important to synchronise RAM speed; however I have a limited knowledge of the Xeon cpu at this time, just clutching at straw's.

atb

Law-II


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 12, 2018)

Law-II said:


> Indeed I have tried everything I can think of and more to get the Xeon to push for higher MEM clocks at default bclk @100; It may have something to do with supporting multiple cpu's [these come in pairs]; I could see why it would be important to synchronise RAM speed; however I have a limited knowledge of the Xeon cpu at this time, just clutching at straw's.


How does the machine react when you try to push higher memory clocks? Will it not take the XMP settings or will it not boot when you try to push the clocks higher? The difference between 1000-series Xeons and 2000-series Xeons is the number of QPI links to support multiple processors but, I'm pretty sure that's about it. I don't think QPI is impacted by IMC speeds though. Honestly, quad-channel DDR3-1866 should be enough for that CPU. I would surprised if higher memory clocks alone actually yield any tangible benefit. It didn't on my 3820 between 1600 and 2400.


----------



## Law-II (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi



Aquinus said:


> Will it not take the XMP settings


XMP settings are greyed out [locked] although all standard memory clocks appear to be enabled in bios



Aquinus said:


> will it not boot when you try to push the clocks higher


If I set the RAM to 2133MHz at boot system mentions that the overclock has failed and to enter bios press F1 or continue with default settings F2



Aquinus said:


> I would surprised if higher memory clocks alone actually yield any tangible benefit. It didn't on my 3820 between 1600 and 2400.


Agreed it's not a deal breaker, not being able to go all out with the memory clocks as timings can always be tightened with more merit.

atb

Law-II


----------



## Law-II (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi

Just a quick update I got the answers to a few questions *here* Page 8 (21) second paragraph as follows:

"Processor type, DIMM type and *DPC value [*Deferred Procedure Calls] are strong influences on the memory frequency, which cannot be overridden via BIOS"
[in a conventional way]

*Source:* fujitsu.com

atb

Law-II


----------



## ExGANDI (Nov 22, 2019)

My config:  Xeon E5-2690 v0 on LGA2011 x79 platform (ASUS X79-Deluxe); Memory 4 sets of 2x 4GB Team Group Xtreem-LV-2400 /10-12-12-31/ no problem setting everything up to 2400 manually. Default timings and voltages. So problem has noting to do with Xeon processors. Just go buy some better memory and some descent mobo.


----------



## Law-II (Nov 27, 2019)

Good Necro

Your reply come across as rude and curt, but am sure you know that.

E5-2690 v0 is unlocked so: so is not a comparison.  
Note: I do not appreciate advice to drop money on an out of date system; or up to date.

The thread can be lock, is very old.


----------



## luTin (Nov 28, 2019)

ExGANDI said:


> My config:  Xeon E5-2690 v0 on LGA2011 x79 platform (ASUS X79-Deluxe); Memory 4 sets of 2x 4GB Team Group Xtreem-LV-2400 /10-12-12-31/ no problem setting everything up to 2400 manually. Default timings and voltages. So problem has noting to do with Xeon processors. Just go buy some better memory and some descent mobo.



Interesting. I ordered an x79 Deluxe myself, and some Trident X 2400mhz 3x8GB. I need to find one more stick of 8GB for that quad channel and see if it works @2400mhz by default as it should.

As of now I'm running 4x8GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical 1600mhz 8 8 8 24 1.5v (xmp) @ BLCK107mhz which gives 1998mhz for the ram with timings @8 8 8 24 just bumped voltage to 1.6v, running flawless no error memtest OCCT etc etc. Working on x79 asus rampage IV Formula.

BUT I was indeed unable to select higher frequencies beyond 1833mhz (doesn't post, screen stays black).

I'm pretty sure neither the CPU nor the ram are at fault, I believe it may be the mobo responsible here as the Deluxe was natively designed with IB in mind.
ARK specs are just the safe and recommended specs, we've seen XMP profiles running fine beyond the Intel specs, as one member noted in an earlier post.

If 4x8GB TridentX 2400mhz work out of the box on that Deluxe board, I'd like to try 8x8GB of that same memory and see if it still works, considering that the more populated your ram slots the harder it gets to stick at high frequencies above specs. (and I need those 64GB for my work, that's why I'm going for this board in the first place)

Best,
JP


----------



## ExGANDI (Nov 29, 2019)

O.K. About the Deluxe mobo (very good one, may be something like combination of Rage IV Extreme and Sabertooth X79 ): Out of the box if you switch TPU Switch to position II CPU will run @BLCK 103 and memory @1923MHz



In my setup i'm unable to run XMP because 2 of the modules are @2666 and they have very different settings. Even different memory modules installed on them.



If i go to BIOS i can set @BLCK 100Mhz and RAM @2133MHz and it runs smoothly but i don't won't to loose @BLCK so i choose to stay with BLCK and set MEM settings manually /btw i'm not OC expert so i can't play with timings, voltages e.t.c. despite that mobo allows it - all my tests are just switching MHz's and let mobo figure it out /:

Done some AIDA testings. First is only with TPU switch at position II (meaning CPU@BLCK 103MHz / RAM@1923MHz):





Next only moving to CPU@BLCK 105MHz RAM@1960MHz





And after that setting 2240MHz from BIOS





I don't know how far it will go with manual OC and setting them manually is not an option for me because of 2 different modules. But i've ordered 1 more set of 2x 4GB Team Group Xtreem-LV-2400 /10-12-12-31/ (man... those things are Xtreem hard to find  ) so when all 8 modules are equal i'll try some extreme settings. And this modules are even at QVL list so XMP shouldn't be a problem... we'll see.
But IMHO your TridentX 2400mhz will work with 99% chance at 2240 at least.

P.S. It would be interesting to know how things go with the Deluxe for you.


----------



## luTin (Nov 29, 2019)

Hey, thanks for all the info, it's appreciated. Well now I remember looking at that QVL list from the Deluxe manual a few days ago and noticing the board could support 8x8GB@2133mhz from a few brands, but had forgotten about reading that, so I shouldn't have been that surprised reading your first post about the board working with high frequencies. Anyway... About time I remembered. However I had run across a few articles that led me thinking it might not be as easy as it sounds populating the 8 slots with 8gigs : see https://vi-control.net/community/threads/my-recent-4930k-build-and-some-lessons-learned.36170/  (mid page the author relates the ram issues they encountered), see also https://forums.tomshardware.com/thr...g-with-i7-4930k-asus-deluxe-x79-mobo.1850358/ and numerous other examples like these one will find using google.

I got the Deluxe for a very very reasonnable price, it's shipping atm; got the 3x8GB 2400mhz at a reasonnable price too, shipping too, now I'm hunting for that 4th stick at a decent price. It's out there for sale on ebay but prices are too high, gotta keep an eye on new listings. And I don't want to swap my current motherboard (asus formula) until I don't have that 4th stick, so results will not come after some time I guess.

Anyway good job at finding ram modules with agressive timings like yours, no wonder why they come across hard to find. I thought the G Skill Trident X series were the only ones with such aggressive timings and low voltage (relatively speaking), with the Crucial Tactical series coming close behind (the Elite series is same as Tactical but with temp probes on it and the Tactical series stops at 1866Mhz). Then comes the Corsair Dominator Platinum series. Interestingly enough, Corsair only surpasses Gskill @2133mhz in terms of timings with 4GB sticks (9-11-10-30 @1.65; no 4GB sticks exist in TridentX flavour @2133mhz anyway), 8GB sticks have the same timings for both brands (9-11-11-31, but @1.65v for Corsair, @1.6v for GSkill) Anyway getting  quite off topic here..

Check these out : G.Skill TridentX @2400mhz :








						Desktop Memory - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Designed for performance, G.SKILL desktop memory is engineered from hand-selected components and rigorously tested for stability and compatibility.




					www.gskill.com
				




By the way I ordered one GSkill Turbulence fan II (will buy a second one later when I find the remaining 32GB of TridentX @2400mhz for my 64GB total), and as you can see on the link the 2400mhz models sold with the fans have even more aggressive timings than those sold without!

Now image 8x8GB blowing air on it @2400mhz @9-11-11-31 1.65v. Now imagine once I OC the blck@107mhz as I'm used to (my mistake I said '108mhz' in my previous post, I'll edit) with a slight bump in cpu core voltage. What would that be, 64Gb of DDR3 @2568mhz 9-11-11-31 1.65v? Will the voltage be enough? We'll see. Good fun testing 64GB of ram with MemTest : it takes one day. Each run of testing gonna block my work station for 24 hours. I realise I'll need a test bench for all this...

Yeah good luck maintaining stable high frequencies with different modules fully populating your board..., considering even across a same series you can't have the guarantee you'll have the exact same model because of fluctuations in components across batches, on the matter : https://www.gearslutz.com/board/music-computers/794031-ram-issues-3930k-x79-lga2011.html. Good thing you ordered a new pair though.

Finally, if you want to learn more about timings and overclocking the ram taking timings into consideration, here's a very good start : http://www.gskill.us/forum/forum/ge...1-64gb-2133-1-6v-kits-able-to-run-undervolted

PS : I've just checked, in the manual Asus calls "Hyper DIMM support" what we call going beyond Intel specs. Putting this here for the google robot.

Best,
JP


----------



## luTin (Dec 18, 2019)

Sup mates,

Some bad news:
4x8GB of 2400mhz TridentX won't work neither on the x79 Asus Formula Rampage IV nor the x79 Deluxe.  I tried everything. Not going to extend on all the settings I tried in bios, trying to keep it short. E5-2690 v2 xeons won't work above XMP1866mhz. That's it.

I still plan to get 4 more sticks of 8GB because reading 6K footage @30fps on Premiere Pro's time line caps my system memory. Rendering with 'max render quality' checked tends to cap my system memory also, even in HD rendering in some rare cases.

Cheers,
JP


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 18, 2019)

luTin said:


> Sup mates,
> 
> Some bad news:
> 4x8GB of 2400mhz TridentX won't work neither on the x79 Asus Formula Rampage IV nor the x79 Deluxe.  I tried everything. Not going to extend on all the settings I tried in bios, trying to keep it short. E5-2690 v2 xeons won't work above XMP1866mhz. That's it.
> ...


Well....yeah unfortunately ALL Xeons E5 most likely won't work above 1866mhz.... I personally don't care that much for the ram speed(I am still at 1333Mhz)but I do like tighten timings...so maybe you can grab some 1866mhz ram with good timings or you can try and tighten timings by yourself......GL


----------



## agent_x007 (Dec 18, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well....yeah unfortunately ALL Xeons E5 most likely won't work above 1866mhz.... I personally don't care that much for the ram speed(I am still at 1333Mhz)but I do like tighten timings...so maybe you can grab some 1866mhz ram with good timings or you can try and tighten timings by yourself......GL


My E5 1680 v2 managed 2134MHz at CL9.11.11.31 ?



I tried 2400MHz, but I couldn't make it stable enough :/


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 18, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> My E5 1680 v2 managed 2134MHz at CL9.11.11.31 ?
> View attachment 139808
> I tried 2400MHz, but I couldn't make it stable enough :/


That's nice man tho' not sure how that goes with 2600 series....Hey BTW @agent_x007 I get myself that cheap 2650 V2 at the end(few days ago I asked you for suggestion) and it's working GREAT,managed to bclk OC on 113,so 3,4 Ghz on all cores + turbo 3842Ghz


----------



## luTin (Dec 18, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well....yeah unfortunately ALL Xeons E5 most likely won't work above 1866mhz.... I personally don't care that much for the ram speed(I am still at 1333Mhz)but I do like tighten timings...so maybe you can grab some 1866mhz ram with good timings or you can try and tighten timings by yourself......GL



Yep, thanks for the input.



agent_x007 said:


> My E5 1680 v2 managed 2134MHz at CL9.11.11.31 ?
> 
> I tried 2400MHz, but I couldn't make it stable enough :/



That's good to know. Currently I'm back with 4x8GB 1600mhz 8 8 8 24 1.5v of Crucial Ballistix Tactical and they OC better @1866mhz than the GSkill 2400mhz 10 12 12 31 1.65  did ! Weirdly enough.
Indeed I'm running stable with the Crucial sticks @1866mhz + BLCK@107mhz which runs the ram at roughly1998mhz with timings at 9 9 9 27 1.5v (which are the default timings and voltage of the 1866mhz sticks by Crucial, so no overvoltage needed! No error in memtest nor OCCT etc.)

Whereas with the GSkill TridentX 2400mhz sticks I had to bump the voltage to 1.6v and loosen the timings to 9-11 11 31, to run at 1998mhz, quite disappointing and unexpected. TBH I didn't double check, maybe I should have tried say 10 10 10 31, but I knew I wouldn't keep them in my xeon rig since it'd have been a waste of potential, so I didn't bother testing other settings thoroughly. Now they're in my back up system  that is also my HD gaming rig (z97 Asus Hero VII + i7 4790k  coupled with an EVGA GTX1060 FTW+).

I'll keep you guys updated on whether the Deluxe can handle 8x8GB @1998mhz 9 9 9 27 1.5v like a boss or not.

Regards,
JP


----------



## luTin (Feb 20, 2020)

Hello friends,

Here's the promised feedback with some included pics.

One thing changed : my stability testings are not based on a BLCK OC of 107MHz anymore, but on a BLCK OC of 114MHz. Yes running stable my Xeon e5-2690 v2 @33*114MHz = 3762MHz all cores (with Turbo ON).

What took me that much time to post feedback? I've had a hard time finding some Crucial 4x8GB sticks at a decent price and matching my already installed 32GB. Finally I found an interesting price from a US seller on ebay, even with shipping to Europe and customs it remained at a decent price. DDR3 is pricier than DDR4 atm... (when I built my rig 2 years ago I made the decision to stay on a DDR3 system because DDR4 was ridiculously high by then and Ryzen 3000 series did not exist). I finally got two days ago 4x8Gigs of Crucial Elite 1866MHz 9 9 9 27 1.5v. 2 of the sticks are paired (same batch), the other 2 not paired. (as a reminder my already installed sticks are 4x8GB of Crucial Ballistix Tactical 1600MHz 8 8 8 24 1.5v and are approximately paired lol). So I ran the risk of mixing different sticks with different XMP profiles while trying to achieve high OC stability at 8x8GB... not the wisest of choices, however I really needed those extra 32GB for my work and couldn't wait much longer. (sick of CPU idling at 5% usage because ram is filled up when rendering, not idling anymore now! RAM usage was around 51 GB with one particular ADOBE PP 4K project that made me decide to buy more ram)

Back to the subject :

I am running stable on windows at blck114MHz=>RAM@2128MHz @11-11-11-27 1.6V. Haven't tried memtest yet. 
I am running stable on windows at blck114MHz=>RAM@2128MHz @9-9-9-27 1.6V (which is crazy at this speed). BUT, memtest returns errors. So it's a No.

My definition of running "stable on windows" = 20 min of AIDA64 stressing CPU +FPU + cache + system memory with no error & 15 min of OCCT with no error. Gaming is the ultimate test though as some may know already. By the past I've had BSODs under heavy gaming where I did not have any under stressfull applications... ASAP I'll play some Metro Exodus.

I am planning on a permanant usage with ram@2128MHz @10-10-10-27 1.6v. But I need to find a window where I can stop using my PC for 24Hour and run some memtest, since it's a 24Hour test (64GB...). I know it will run fine on windows since 9-9-9-27 runs fine already.

However, there's one thing you guyz should know on how I got 8x8GB running stable @2128MHz on a CPU that can only handle 1866MHz (see previous posts)? Well, as you've seen on my previous posts, my board + CPU could handle 1998MHz (blck@107MHz) with 32GB. And in the meantime between this post and my previous one, I managed to obtain a perfect stable setting of blck@114MHz =>Ram@2128MHz @11-11-11-27 1.6v WITH 32GB (not delving now into how I achieve that, teaser : was quite simple though).

"With 32GB" is an important point. Because same settings with 64GB barely got to post, and windows was not stable. And next boot I got a BSOD with ntfs.sys corrupted...

I tried different settings, such as bumping up a few voltages, changing some settings from "optimized" to "extreme" such as "VCCSA Load-line Calibration" and "DRAM Power Phase Control". But it did not help.
What helped was changing DRAM Current Capability from 100% to 130%. (did not try lower than 130% though). I left above settings at "Extreme". If I had time to tinker with the bios I'd try to lower the DRAM Current Capability and leave the other two settings at 'Optimized'. But my priority for now is a full memtest pass @ 10-10-10-27 1.6v and real world gaming.

Moreover, 64GB comes with a small performance hit... It was forseenable.

I'm attaching 3 pictures that show the performance hit when going from 32GB to 64GB.

6 attached pictures : 
- 32GB @11-11-11-27
- 64GB @11-11-11-27 (memory mark score lower than 32GB despite doubling the memory size which adds up points; check AIDA64 memory score ~5-6% performance hit)
- 64GB @9-9-9-27 (Almost on par with 32GB now, though a bit slower except for latency. Not stable though under memtest etc)
+
- bios setting that seemed to make it possible
- keep it cool pic 1 : )
- keep it cool pic 2 : )

CONCLUSION : very satisfied with this board + CPU performance overall, for instance on a z97 Asus Maximus hero VII 2x8GB tridentX XMP 1600MHz + 2x8GB TridentX XMP 1866MHz would not run stable at 2133MHz whatever the timings and voltages while only 2x8GB of any of these two pairs would run stable alone at 2133MHz with tight timings. (cpu was i7 4790K @4.4Ghz) It would run almost stable if CPU @4.0GHz. I will come back just to post a quick confirmation whether 10-10-10-27 returned no error or not under memtest, in the former case it will be my definitive setting. Maybe I'll bump voltage to 1.65v if not stable. We'll see...

PS2 : got my hand on a E5-1680 v2 pulled out from an unused 2013 mac, I will use it to renew my HD gaming rig (will also serve as a second editor rig in the future if my business thrives); will be coupled with 4x8GB of Trident X 2400MHz as this CPU can handle higher ram speeds than 26xx series. Should be a decent gaming rig for the incoming Mount & Blade 2 that will devour cores.

Thanks for reading
Regards,
JP


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 20, 2020)

luTin said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Here's the promised feedback with some included pics.
> 
> ...


Great results @luTin ....BTW You have cool CPU in there (2690V2)I am curious with that BCLK OC Whats your Passmark/Cinebench score....also with 114 on BCLK is your CPU stable?Personally my 2650V2 working GREAT on 113 but seems that is the limit and as I read most people on 2600 Xeons reach Max at 113......


----------



## luTin (Feb 20, 2020)

Hey,

Yes, perfectly stable. Not even running hot (below 70°c np).

Benchmark results : @3.76Ghz (BLCK 114MHz Ram@2128MHz 11-11-11-27)
CPU Mark (v7.66) : 18 295
Cinebench R15 : 1 704
CPU-Z 1.87.0 : 4 797

Max Core Temp : 68°c

See attached picture.

See you,
JP


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 21, 2020)

luTin said:


> Hey,
> 
> Yes, perfectly stable. Not even running hot (below 70°c np).
> 
> ...


Hey THX....Nice piece of silicon you have right there.....I was thinking about 2697 V2 as potential future upgrade but now I will reconsider 2690 V2 also ....


----------



## luTin (Feb 23, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Hey THX....Nice piece of silicon you have right there.....I was thinking about 2697 V2 as potential future upgrade but now I will reconsider 2690 V2 also ....



No problem mate.

I have a e5-2680 v2 for sale so you know. MP if interested.

------------------------------------

I can confirm 10-10-10-27 perfectly stable @2128MHz 1.6v (faster than famous G.Skill TridentX series known for being the fatest DDR3). Three MemTest passed, I found a quicker test version of MemTest it was version 7.4 and was in UEFI mod, and one full test would only last 2 hours, VS 24h in bios mod.

I think I'm done guys, I'm done reporting on my findings. Maybe I'll come back reporting about OCing the E5-1680 V2 if some of you are interesting. It's supposed to be an unused proc (haven't installed it yet). And will be on x79 Asus Rampage IV Formula, which is a pretty decent OC board.

Best!,
JP


----------



## luTin (Feb 26, 2020)

luTin said:


> Hey,
> 
> Yes, perfectly stable. Not even running hot (below 70°c np).
> 
> ...




Turned out the CPU MARK results were wrong for some reason, because everytime I renewed the benchmark since then I've had results way above, see attached picture for better representation :

Image shows CPU MARK score goes from 18 295 to around 20600/20700(max)

I'll be posting very soon for the E5-1680 v2 benchmark results.


----------



## luTin (Feb 27, 2020)

Attached are the results from Xeon e5-1680 v2 @4.4GHz with XMP ram @2400MHz.

Was easy overlocking @4.3GHz : just set core voltage @1.25v and you're done (though not optimal).  Not so easy overclocking @4.4GHz without reaching throttling threshold under OCCT. I finally could find the optimal settings in bios that prevent overheating in OCCT with a core voltage of 1.235 which is quite a feat (took me 4 hours trying out different combinations of settings and stress-testing each time; I even experienced something worse than a BSOD... thought me CPU was fried for a moment... that's for another story/thread). OCCT is a better error finder than AIDA64.

Regards,
JP


----------

